# Sram Rival BB30 crankset?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone seen a Sram Rival BB30/PF30 crankset? I know they only offered them in Red and Force, but on Sram's website under the 2014 Rival crankset technology tab, they show GXP and PF30 now. 
SRAM Rival OCT Crankset | SRAM


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the Rival crankset looks much better now but is there any other benefit to the "look" of the old Red crankset (apart from the BB30)?


----------

